# My Yard 2010



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Here are some from 2010
This neighborhood is the deadest I have ever lived in. Not sure if I can revive it. Two mishaps fog machine tube broke but after some quick repair got it running again. Need to replace with a new longer tube. FCG motor overheated and shut down then started back up and somehow the lines got in a knot and it broke and fell. Need to work on that.
My son who got in the cage with the small skeletons did a great job asking to be rescued.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I like your cemetery gate. Did u get any tots coming through? I've been wondering what a haunter can do if they live in an area where none comes. We have had that problem to.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking gate. Next time get a smaller pumpkin though. That way you won't need a ladder to carve it.:jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome looking entrance, love the reaper & the witch!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks

Not many TOT's maybe 15, but typically as my yard decorations grow so does my attendance. My favorite quote last night: " I hate witches, I am never going to that house ever again!"


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh I am going to try and grow some of those monster pumpkins myself. I paid 40.00 for that one but it definitely got lots of positive comments.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The witch is my favorite of your props. How could anyone not want to come back and see her again next year?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree. the yard looks excellant!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the Meg Mucklebones witch


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great display - you have the eye for it - keep it up, and word will continue to spread, and you will be the hottest thing in that formerly "dead" neighborhood. Great work!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

The TOTs must love you!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> The witch is my favorite of your props. How could anyone not want to come back and see her again next year?


Actually the witch is me. I like to play her and witches scare the bejeezus out of me. Most everyone is scared of that character including moms ha ha.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Dixie said:


> Great display - you have the eye for it - keep it up, and word will continue to spread, and you will be the hottest thing in that formerly "dead" neighborhood. Great work!!!


Thanks for the compliment!!


----------

